# How big is a 150" class buck?



## Dolphingirl

Ok guys since deer season is on the way I would like to see what a 150" class buck looks like. Could you share some pics please?

Kelly


----------



## El Cazador

151 B&C (for reference: 10 points, 17.5" inside spread)


----------



## CHARLIE

Ya know I looked and just dont have any..I have one that mite have been but never saw him again.

Charlie


----------



## Dolphingirl

Wow those are nice! Thanks for sharing.......Charlie, we just ordered the stealth cams for the lease, yours take some good pics! Do you know what model yours is? 

Kelly


----------



## Trouthunter

*Well...*

Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.

Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?



TH


----------



## elkhunter49

Here is a 143" that my son killed on 07. I know its not
150 class just trying to add some perspective. 20 7/8"
o







utside spread. Later Baker


----------



## Texas Roach

My PB from last season 154.5" gross, 152.5" net. 12pts, his beams were 23.5" and the spread was 21 7/8". -Roach:texasflag


----------



## CHARLIE

Kelly
You know it was my boys camera and dont have a clue as to what it was. We use the D45's now. Not the infared type just plain ole flash which doesent scare the deer. They are fairly cheap usually about 90 bucks.

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider

Here's one in the low 150's. I see if I can find some more pics to post later.


----------



## Texas Roach

Here's another one off our place last season that went 151.5" -Roach:texasflag


----------



## Profish00

Nice...wow



Trouthunter said:


> Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.
> 
> Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Trouthunter said:


> Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.
> 
> Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Look how big his head got after that buck! LMAO


----------



## Trouthunter

*He got the big head Blake...*



Haute Pursuit said:


> Look how big his head got after that buck! LMAO




TH


----------



## TXPalerider

Haute Pursuit said:


> Look how big his head got after that buck! LMAO


Keep having fun boyz. Just remember who the Photoshop expert is around here. 

Here's another one Kelly. Also, mid 150's. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Charles Helm

Pictures.


----------



## Rusty S

Trouthunter said:


> Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.
> 
> Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


I knew there were good deer on that prairie. rs


----------



## Etexhunter

I can only dream of getting one of that size(s)...

Nice bucks !!


----------



## texas8point

Hey Roach, Those are Freakin GREAT east Texas bucks man. Great anywhere, but east Texas for sure.
This one is from our east Texas lease and went 151


----------



## TXPalerider

I wish I could find the full size version of this one, but, I've changed computers recently.

This deer was a low 140's 8pt. with 15 inches of drops that took him over the 150 mark.


----------



## chad

This is the best picture I have on my computer for comparison purposes.

From left to right the shoulder mounts are as follows: 188 157 147 Gross BC


----------



## ghollow

Here is one I got last year that scored 156 5/8.


----------



## txsnyper

I wanna play.
The buck in the pic with the cross is the same deer in the other pic (he is the buck on the right). He scored right at 150, 12pt, with a 21 3/4" inside spread.
The other buck scored 161, and was only 16.5" inside.


----------



## DadSaid

here is mine. Scored 150 7/8 B&C ..13 pointer.


----------



## Cynoscion

If you are judging the deer, the "look" of a 150" deer will only disappoint. Just look back through all of the pics and see how much variation there is in what it takes to equal 150" of antler.

Generalizations that help when field judging plain old 10pts:

If a deer has 22" beams, good G1's (5" or better), 8-10 G2's and G3's, nice G4's (5"or better) and decent mass, he should be a 150" deer regardless of spread.
Obviously 12" spread disqualifies as does a 24" spread that puts him over 160".


----------



## Redfishr

Hard to beat a solid ten of those measurements.....


----------



## Grande Venado

here's a few...


----------



## pacontender

Obviously 12" spread disqualifies as does a 24" spread that puts him over 160".[/quote said:


> As far as scoring goes, it wouldnt matter if he was 30" wide. You cant count any width over beam length.
> 
> The buck on the left is a hair over 171 and the right is 149 5/8.


----------



## TXPalerider

Here's a pic of a 140's deer for ya. Only thing is, he's just an 8 pt. Basically, a 150" frame that is missing 2 points. So don't get to awful caught up in score. Some deer that score less are a whole lot more impressive that their higher scoring brethren.

140" 8pt is a whole lot more impressive than a 140" 10pt. Likewise, 150" 10 pt is a lot more impressive than a 150" 12 pt.

But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Trouthunter said:


> Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.
> 
> Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Liar. Everyone knows that buck scored at 215 3/8's.


----------



## TXPalerider

Main Frame 8 said:


> Liar. Everyone knows that buck scored at 215 3/8's.


Nobody is a liar, that was "Net." He had just over 12" of deducts.


----------



## buckbuddy

Measurements from left to right: 164 bc, 193 bc, & 167 bc


----------



## Clint Leopold

pacontender said:


> *As far as scoring goes, it wouldnt matter if he was 30" wide. You cant count any width over beam length.*
> 
> The buck on the left is a hair over 171 and the right is 149 5/8.


But........one would assume that a deer with 30" of width would have beams longer than 22", ultimately pushing the score up to the 160 mark.


----------



## Sace

Awesome bucks...congrats to all!


----------



## Tommy2000

Here's a 151" mule deer and a whitetail that's 150+(never scored it).


----------



## txjustin

Trouthunter said:


> Not a 150 but here's a 228 that TXPalerider shot with his bow at 55 yards on a low fenced 80 acre tract near Hillje, Texas. In fact he only had to carry it about 300 yards to Prasek's back door.
> 
> Nice Wharton County buck don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


That thing must have escaped from the high fenced area that is over there. I live about 25 mins from Hillje. Nevertheless, that thing is huge!


----------



## Cynoscion

I assumed the orginal poster was talking gross score so inside = to or less than beam length does not matter. If it does then there are a couple of pics already posted on here that would not be 150" deer.



pacontender said:


> As far as scoring goes, it wouldnt matter if he was 30" wide. You cant count any width over beam length.
> 
> The buck on the left is a hair over 171 and the right is 149 5/8.


----------



## Cynoscion

Measuring mule deer is different than WT (G3 and H3 measurement) but the WT w/all of the trash is well over 150" just at a glance. Helluva nice deer



Tommy2000 said:


> Here's a 151" mule deer and a whitetail that's 150+(never scored it).


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txjustin said:


> That thing must have escaped from the high fenced area that is over there. I live about 25 mins from Hillje. Nevertheless, that thing is huge!


They trailiered that deer off of Paleriders 5,000 acre lease in Kerrville, released him and Palerider shot him off the loading dock at Praseks without even dropping the dried sausage stick from the corner of his mouth. Helluva shot!


----------



## Trouthunter

Yea, the Pale Guy is wicked that way.



TH


----------



## Shooter

I saw a spike that was 75" on both side which make him a 150. Wait a minute that was my uncles longhorn bull.


----------



## Dolphingirl

Thanks guys for all the great pics.....We are ready for deer season and hoping that we may see a deer like this.:spineyes: There are some very nice pics of beautiful bucks thanks again!

Kelly


----------



## Swampus

Good luck to you Kelly--I hope you get a good one!!


----------



## boatlift




----------



## Rusty S

OK , 156 1/2 and guess the management bucks score, buckbuddy your guess does not count. rs


----------



## TXPalerider

Rusty S said:


> OK , ........guess the management bucks score, buckbuddy your guess does not count. rs


132


----------



## buckbuddy

PLEASE!-PLEASE!-PLEASE!- Let me take a guess at it. Betcha, I can hit it on the nose!! lol:biggrin:


----------



## elkhunter49

131


----------



## Rusty S

Ya'll are on little off on the management buck, thats a south Texas buck, not a hill country buck. rs


----------



## texas7mm08

Here is a 150 class 10 pt I shot in Austin County last year.


----------



## Outlaw Mo

I'm a little late on this reply, but this buck scored 152 1/8 after deductions. He grossed 158 1/8. Not a real wide buck, 19", but he has a lot of mass.


----------



## Marshman

Here is a 184 gross, 168 net WT. Got a ten point that is a perfect typical, but never had it scored, has about the same spread, but beam does equal length, minimum deducts for sure. I'll edit a picture later if I can find it.

MM


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic

*Deer*

Here is one that is Just over 200 BC. Thats me in the picture but it is a friends deer. It was killed on a free range ranch down south without feed.


----------



## sawgrass

*Protien*

Im growing them as fast:cheers: as I can.


----------

